# My new DIY background



## lancer91 (May 21, 2008)

well here is a few pics of the new background i'm making for my spotties viv
from start to almost finished
if only i had a new camera to take the photo's 
let me know what you think guys


----------



## Krystal (May 21, 2008)

Hey that looks good  How long did it take you to make? How do you clean out the hide?


----------



## lancer91 (May 21, 2008)

it has taken me over a week to get i done so far, as for cleaning all sides, back and floor are seperate parts, making it easy to clean


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 21, 2008)

Nice one. What are you making it all out of?


----------



## lancer91 (May 21, 2008)

it'a made from polystyrene,tile grout and airbrushed with acrylic student paints. all water based and non toxic, and when i get around to it it will have a water proof pva sealant sprayed over it for easier cleaning


----------



## lancer91 (May 21, 2008)

best part of it all it's only cost me around $60 to make it which is a little less than it cost to by on of those premade ones that are only 450x450 and mine is 850x360 ish plus sides and floor  hehe


----------



## angel (May 21, 2008)

WOW... I would love instructions on how to do this too... would make my enclosures look great......you did very well


----------



## sweetangel (May 21, 2008)

they are great fun to make.... but very messy. styro foam is a biatch!! here is one i make for a ridgey enclosure, 120cm x 55cm. i used tile grout but it annoyed me so went on to use a cement/sand mix (no lime included)


----------



## RedEyeGirl (May 21, 2008)

wow post some instructions!


----------



## ally_pup (May 21, 2008)

Sweetangel that looks fantastic, Lancer yours looks awsome too. Were do you buy the styrofome from?
Ally


----------



## sweetangel (May 21, 2008)

well i used a PVA wood glue (water resistant) and glued all the bits onto a wood board background. then cut and scraped and sanded the styro foam. used expanda foam/foam filler to fill gaps and create more shapes. covered with tie grout, but i didnt like the grout so used cement with bondcrete added. then painted it.... didnt seal it.... but not sure if i will have to as i used an environmentally friendly arcrylic exterior paint from bunnings bunnings is the place to go to get every thing

here is a link to my enclosure page

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotics-other-reptiles/diy-ridge-tail-monitor-enclosure-83521


----------



## sweetangel (May 21, 2008)

go the styro foam from a furniture and home wares store i used to work at. i knew they had heaps that they threw out. its called Recollections. they're around a few places but im sure most places want to get rid of all they have. i might be selling my left overs soon as i have heaps but need to make one for my diamond yet.


----------

